# New mag Issue 19 Spring 2009



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Received my new mag today, yet another quality read [smiley=book2.gif] that is apart from one article/page that is [smiley=toilet.gif] 
Thanks to John H and the TTOC committee for the continuing high quality ( apart from said article) of the mag and contents, you never seek to amaze me. Thanks guys much appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Quality publication as ever... it's a very yellow edition :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

les said:


> Received my new mag today, yet another quality read [smiley=book2.gif] that is apart from one article/page that is [smiley=toilet.gif]
> Thanks to John H and the TTOC committee for the continuing high quality ( apart from said article) of the mag and contents, you never seek to amaze me. Thanks guys much appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


spill the beans les!! i AM intrigued


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Received my new mag today, yet another quality read [smiley=book2.gif] that is apart from one article/page that is [smiley=toilet.gif]
> ...


Na, Well if you havent got your mag yet then you will just have to wait and read it [smiley=book2.gif] now wont you :-* :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have my mag but im not sure which article your unhappy with :wink:.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I think ALL of it is fab...........well done to all [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 

Hev x 
(I feel like a real celeb, afterall only real celebs get their wedding featured in a mag :wink


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Anyway its Sarah at Awesome GTI who's split the beans, well thats if she can get them out of the tin that is :roll: 
And to prove it here's me handing her a TTOC complimentry can of Heinz finest.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo the best edition yet IMOP [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Defo the best edition yet IMOP [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yeah apart from the colour though Andy :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another excellent mag, nice to see some people i know in it.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Cheers les
You making me a celeb too  
I have not seen one of the mags , so when you call down to pick your dip stick cover , you will have to bring your mag les 
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Cheers les
> You making me a celeb too
> I have not seen one of the mags , so when you call down to pick your dip stick cover , you will have to bring your mag les
> Sarah


 I think we can do some kind of deal there Sarah. I bring my mag you give me a nice discount on a dip stick cover. :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks to all involved in getting absoluTTe out. Reading Nick's editorial, it was a real pain in the a*** to bring it all together. Anyway, a big thank you from me, it was a very enjoyable read.


----------

